# Does anyone know what "Bordsammler" means?



## Otyanomizu (Sep 21, 2021)

I am Japanese, and I am translating the manual for the Bv141B-1 into Japanese. In the process, I came across the word "Bordsammler". I've done some research on it, but I can't find any information about it  We know that this is probably a technical word.

Do any of you know what the German word "Bordsammler" means?

I just created an account for this site, so I apologize if there are any mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome to the site. My German is limited but the literal translation that I would make out is "on board collector". It's common to have the word _Bord_ tacked on to the front of part and personnel names. Examples are _Bordkannone _(on board cannon) and _Bordfunker_ (on board radio operator). I'm not sure what sort of equipment could be termed a "collector" though. Maybe you can post the section of the manual that the word appears in to give it some context.


----------



## Otyanomizu (Sep 21, 2021)

It looks like this.


----------



## Karaya_1 (Sep 21, 2021)

Sammler is the German translation for the Latin word "Accumulator" - so the Bordsammler is an on-board battery pack that you can use (Anlassvorgang über Bordsammler), if no external starter car is available ("Anlassvorgang über Außenbord-Stromquelle").
Greetings from Germany
Michael

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2021)

Sounds like something I had used on me in my last night in Amsterdam!

I'll get my coat...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Otyanomizu (Sep 21, 2021)

Thank you all! My translation work will be much improved thanks to you guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Sep 21, 2021)

when I was working in Germany on heat exchangers, the manifolds above and below the exchanger tubes were called "ovalsammlers" in German and "Tube manifold" in English, on the approved drawings.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2021)

Karaya's explanation makes sense. It looks like the heading is part of a warm-up checklist and appears after what I believe to be a magneto check.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 21, 2021)

Otyanomizu said:


> I am Japanese, and I am translating the manual for the Bv141B-1 into Japanese. In the process, I came across the word "Bordsammler". I've done some research on it, but I can't find any information about it  We know that this is probably a technical word.
> 
> Do any of you know what the German word "Bordsammler" means?
> 
> I just created an account for this site, so I apologize if there are any mistakes.


Welcome aboard. It is great to see someone translating technical manuals from one language to another and dong whatever is necessary to ensure the translations are accurate.

There are a number of Japanese manuals on this forum at Japanese engine manuals and technical drawings (blueprints) and Japanese engine manuals and technical drawings (blueprints)

If you run out of other material to translate I am sure translating any of those publications to English would be welcomed by many on this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Otyanomizu (Sep 22, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Welcome aboard. It is great to see someone translating technical manuals from one language to another and dong whatever is necessary to ensure the translations are accurate.
> 
> There are a number of Japanese manuals on this forum at Japanese engine manuals and technical drawings (blueprints) and Japanese engine manuals and technical drawings (blueprints)
> 
> If you run out of other material to translate I am sure translating any of those publications to English would be welcomed by many on this forum


I hadn't thought of that! I would love to do it someday, but there are still so many other things I want to translate, I would love to do it someday, but I still have a lot of other things I want to translate, so it will probably be a long time before I do it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2021)

"Anslassvorgang" = Starting Process
"Über" = upper (above/top)
"Bordsammler" = Onboard Collector (known better as a "magneto")

This is one step in the engine starting proceedure

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2021)

Back to square one. Post 4 says battery and above says magneto. I think the Bf109 manual refers to a magneto as a _Zunder _(umlaut u).


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 22, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Back to square one. Post 4 says battery and above says magneto. I think the Bf109 manual refers to a magneto as a _Zunder _(umlaut u).


There are many German words with 2 or more meanings. The usual translation of "_Sammler_" is collector (also for a person who collects something). The specific meaning (in military terms) is accumulator.




For those who speak/understand German, below is the instruction how to fill and load a "_Sammler_":




Any Luftwaffe-manual will show either the exact location of the accumulator or an electrical scheme with its connections. In a Bf 109E-manual "_der Sammler_" is clearly depicted (see *A14*):








"_Der Magnetzuender_" on the other hand is under *B1*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2021)

Definitely not a magneto then.


----------



## pbehn (Sep 22, 2021)

In fairness English has to be the most illogical slang ridden language in the world. Just on this thread, most "batteries" are not batteries at all they are cells.


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 22, 2021)

A conventional (lead acid and nicad etc) battery is usually an accumulation of cells so depending on the unit and/or your version of English Accumulator, Battery and Cell are all correct.


----------



## pbehn (Sep 22, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> A conventional (lead acid and nicad etc) battery is usually an accumulation of cells so depending on the unit and/or your version of English Accumulator, Battery and Cell are all correct.


I agree, but for most people a battery is what they put in a toy, watch or phone and most are "cells". I spent 30 years abroad explaining where "technical" words like skelp and git come from, the Chinese are completely baffled by parts of a weld and parts of the human body having the same name, like leg, toe and throat.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 23, 2021)

I spent a lot of time travelling too and am/was fluent in the American, Australian, Canadian, New Zealand, Papua New Guinea and Solomon Islands versions of English, *and *a variety of local "dialects" and that is more than enough confusion for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mig2830 (Sep 27, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> "Anslassvorgang" = Starting Process
> "Über" = upper (above/top)
> "Bordsammler" = Onboard Collector (known better as a "magneto")
> 
> This is one step in the engine starting proceedure.



Translating the "Anlassvorgang über bordsammler" is "starting procedure using the onboard battery"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Karaya_1 (Sep 27, 2021)

mig2830 said:


> Translating the "Anlassvorgang über bordsammler" is "starting procedure using the onboard battery"


Right - "über" here means "doing it by using" - please leave the German language to us Germans, we know it since birth...


----------

